

Moon Hole Might be Suitable for Colony - DanielBMarkham
http://www.cnn.com/2010/TECH/space/01/01/moon.lava.hole/index.html

======
petewarden
There's a brief paper on the practicalities of using lava tubes as bases on
Mars here:

<http://www.norwebster.com/mars/lavatube.html>

